# Is it worth to transfer stock from US brokerage to Canadian one?



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

My wife holds 1 stock in US brokerage (UBS) ...Current market value is about 63K USD. This is from company where my wife worked before. This is cash account, so every year we file foreign income....We don't do any transactions except collecting dividends.
In Canada we have 6 registered accounts with CIBC IE, but no cash account.
In you opinion, Is it worth to transfer this stock from US brokerage to Canadian one?
What are pros and cons from such transfer?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pros ... everything is under one roof, the US dividends will be reported on the Canadian tax forms (possibly no manual entry into tax software), should one want sell - the process is the same as any other stock, dividends likely easier to move into other investments, easier for POA or executor to deal with

Cons ... possibly higher selling/buying fees (UBS versus CIBC IE), possibly lose access to US investments not available through CIBC IE


Only reason I haven't moved my former employer stock out of the US transfer agent is that I seem to still be getting full dividend re-investment.


Cheers


----------

